# [SOLVED] device-mapper is written for baselayout-2

## Xywa

Po ostatnim update world mam następujący problem:

Podczas startu systemu mam następujący komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

> The device-mapper init script is written for baselayout-2
> 
> Please do not use it with baselayout-1

 

Jak to można rozwiązać?Last edited by Xywa on Wed Jul 09, 2008 11:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matiit

Przejść na baselayout-2 

Odmaskuj wersję 2.0.0

Chyba trzeba jeszcze jakieś pakiety będzie odblokować.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *matiit wrote:*   

>  [...]Chyba trzeba jeszcze jakieś pakiety będzie odblokować.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## Xywa

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

>  *matiit wrote:*    [...]Chyba trzeba jeszcze jakieś pakiety będzie odblokować. 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

 

Jak odmaskować wersje 2?

emerge widzi jako najnowsza  1.12.11.1

----------

## tallica

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Jak odmaskować wersje 2?
> 
> emerge widzi jako najnowsza  1.12.11.1

 

Poczytaj o pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## Arfrever

 *Michal. wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   Jak odmaskować wersje 2?
> 
> emerge widzi jako najnowsza  1.12.11.1 
> 
> Poczytaj o pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask

 

W tym wypadku /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## Xywa

OK. Dzieki za podpowiedzi.

W liknku, który podaliście:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

jest napisane:

 *Quote:*   

> XSESSION
> 
> Zmienna ta NIE zostanie przemigrowana automatycznie, konieczna więc będzie edycja pliku /etc/env.d/90xsession.

 

... a ja nie mam takiego pliku 90xsession (mam 90opera). Co mam zrobić, utworzyć pusty czy zostawić tak jak jest?

----------------

druga sprawa - ju jestem po   :Very Happy: 

ale nie dziala mi net * WARNING: net.ath0 has started, but is inactive

Podpowiedzcie co zrobic, bo info z manuala jakos mi nic nie podpowiada

----------

